# Southwest Perch!



## cc2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where are some good rivers to try for spawning perch in the spring around the southwest part of Michigan? Im from GR and havent caught much more than just bluegills, would like to get into the perch over here like back at the Saginaw Bay!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Nobody's responded I bet as we really don't have anything like the spring run over on this side. I recall some people taking them from the bridges over the bayous on the Grand when I was a wee lad, but that was some time ago.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

PERCH!.... what Perch?.........


----------



## fishinggills (Jan 25, 2011)

muskegon lake in the spring


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Nobody's responded I bet as we really don't have anything like the spring run over on this side. I recall some people taking them from the bridges over the bayous on the Grand when I was a wee lad, but that was some time ago.


FBD has a great memory.

I've caught ice out/spring perch at the bridge at Petty's Bayou in Spring Lake & from the bridge at Stern's Bayou.

Parking is easy at the Petty's Bayou bridge due to a public launch/parking lot on the south end of the bridge.

Stern's Bayou bridge parking is problematic as both shoulders of the road on either side of the bridge on Green Street are posted no parking for at least a 1/4 mile.

Bring a cart to carry your stuff.


----------



## cc2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

is there public access for muskegon lake? If so, is it worth casting off shore for perch there?


----------



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

looking for the same thing... Are people catchin perch out on Muskegon lake now, especially with the warm weather?


----------



## fishinggills (Jan 25, 2011)

Fish sunday slow caught 2 fish no keepers


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Kevin, the 30+ guys on the Holland channel would disagree with you this past week. They were taking some real nice perch. It is no secret. The bait shop has been going through a lot of minnows.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You could have answered the OP's question without taking a personal shot.

That said, fished the channel Friday night, didn't see much going on with the few people fishing, but then I was kind of busy landing kings and browns, and looking at the hotties on the piers. Hotties need to work on their tans.....


----------



## gunnut04 (Apr 23, 2011)

i heard they were catching some perch on rush lake.


----------

